# Disappointed with James Patterson or not?



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I used to love reading James Patterson books actually he was my inspiration to become a writer and influenced which genre I write in.

But lately I've been really disappointed with his books.

Do you think the fact that he co-writes so many books has affected how he writes?

In an interview recently he said that at any one time he can be working on 25-30 novels, how is that possible?

It takes all my concentration to work on one masterpiece at a time! 

Mel


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

Mel,
 I'm with you.  I really liked some of his earlier books, but the ones I've read in the last few years--not so much.

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Patricia,

Do you think his readers/followers have dwindled?

Mel


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Put me in the disappointed column. There are several authors I used to read like crazy, but when they started doing all of these co-writes, the style and quality changed. Sometimes it was fine, but others... And with so many co-authors, who knows which one is going to be good, and which... they're all different. I find it a little bit disingenuous to have the big name get top billing, when maybe all they did was hand another writer a quick idea sketch. Kind of like when a movie is "STARRING GEORGE CLOONEY," but he only has a 2 minute scene, and some other unknown is the lead. 

But I doubt his readers have dwindled.


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

I have no idea how anyone can work on 25-30 books at once.  

I'm with you Mel. I work on one book at a time. When I send that one out for edits, I work on another, I can't understand how anyone can work on that many stories and give them any sort of depth.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

You know the movie composer John Williams doesn't really compose music for films anymore.  He has people who work for him, they write the music, he then makes a few revisions and calls it his own.  I suspect that's how Patterson is writing 25-30 books.  Other people write them, he makes a few changes, and then puts his name on them as co-writer because he is a name and the other person isn't.  I doubt the books he's "co-authored" he wrote anywhere near 50% of.  He's in charge of an assembly line.  It's pathetic.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

It's disturbing. Writing is such an intimate thing. I can't imagine putting my name on someone's work or, worse yet, letting someone put their name on mine.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

He  used to be my favorite author.  I loved  "Jack and  Jill"  and maybe 5 books  after  - I even enjoyed  the  Women's Murder Club series - but I don't even look at his books anymore.. I  think his  "co-authors" do all  the writing  and he just puts his name  on the  books. So sad.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

DYB said:


> You know the movie composer John Williams doesn't really compose music for films anymore. He has people who work for him, they write the music, he then makes a few revisions and calls it his own. I suspect that's how Patterson is writing 25-30 books. Other people write them, he makes a few changes, and then puts his name on them as co-writer because he is a name and the other person isn't. I doubt the books he's "co-authored" he wrote anywhere near 50% of. He's in charge of an assembly line. It's pathetic.


We had a discussion at Dragon*Con with Chris Golden, Johanthan Maberry and several others and this actually came up. Apparently Patterson isn't really writing much of anything anymore. As you said, he has others do it for him then slaps his name on it. What's his name... Christopher Pike? The children's book author? He hasn't written his own stuff for years. I know someone who has written a couple of his. I believe the same is true of RL Stein.

It's pretty sad that they can get away with this IMO. So many awesome authors out there busting their butts who deserve the recognition that it burns me to know that many of these people aren't doing their own work anymore. Seems like cheating to me.

Thankfully I've never been a Patterson fan. I've read a couple or three of his and they just didn't appeal to me. Were I one of his fans I'd be feeling pretty damn ripped off to know he wasn't doing his own work anymore and honestly, I'd probably stop reading him.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Even a few big name authors who still write their own books have disappointed me.  I think that if a writer becomes popular, the publisher puts a lot of pressure on the writer to keep churning out the same stuff over and over again instead of branching out and developing his craft in new directions.  It costs the publisher money to market, and if a writer is established in a particular genre or style, I doubt the publisher wants that writer to change because that might lose the "target" audience.  Target audience--I hate that phrase.  It sounds like we're at the archery range.  Anyway, it's easy to stagnate when all the pressure is on the bottom line and you're under contract to produce x number of books in a certain amount of time.

In my mind, it's a very short-sighted way of doing business, as readers eventually get bored with the same old stuff, but that's the way publishing seems to be set up.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I used to love his books. I still like some of them but am picky about which ones I read. I saw an interview with him a while back and he said that he writes the outline for the books and maybe some notes and then the co-author does the rest.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I too used to love his books but I quit reading him a few years ago.  Anybody who can turn out books as fast as he does can't be writing anything great, IMO.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

The *Wicker Rule on When to Quit an Author* states: _When a well-known author starts consistently writing "with" someone, or their book cover reads, "John Bestseller's Death Duo Series, Tale XXVII . . . written by Pete Nobody," it's time to move on. Your favorite "author" is no longer really writing the stuff; they're just capitalizing on their name._

Falling into those categories are:

James Patterson
Clive Cussler
Tom Clancy


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Fortunately we all have an opportunity to break out of the mediocrity and the expected herd mentality--why not buy an obscure, cheap book from some weird indie author who might challenge you instead of just sleepwalking through the paces toward yet more boredom?


Spectacular failure is better than bland competence.

Scott


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Patterson lost me several years ago and I used to REALLY enjoy his books.  I don't even bother borrowing them from the library any more.  Waste of my reading time when there are so many excellent books to read from indie authors here on KBs.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree, I have discovered quite a few Indie authors that would knock the socks off any publisher if they were given the chance.

R Doug, I think you can add Patricia Cornwell to the list too!

Mel


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Patterson lost me as well...  I began reading him when the "Women's Murder Club" series, but stopped on book #5 and decided to give him a second chance with book #8 (mainly due to "Cindy" being more into the plot) and "Sundays at Tiffany's".  Even though I enjoyed "Sundays at Tiffany's", I couldn't read his works anymore.  

I dunno I never read all of his works, but those constantly short chapters and the love story dramas started to bore me.  I hate to say this, but his work seems...hallow.

Tris


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Every time I see the name Patterson, I think, _if indeed that is your real name._No interest and not much respect.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Totally agree with you Tris, I started reading Women's murder club book 8 and it's still sitting by my bed 3/4 unfinished and I just didn't get 'Sunday's at Tiffanys' at all.

The first ever book I read of his was 'Where the wind blows' about Max and the winged children and that blew me away because I couldn't believe a man had written it to be honest.

I love the Alex Cross novels but the last book I read was Cross Country and it seemed a bit choppy to me!

Sad really!


----------



## Gerald (Dec 11, 2010)

R. Doug said:


> Falling into those categories are:
> 
> James Patterson
> Clive Cussler
> Tom Clancy


I absolutely LOVED Tom Clancy. The Hunt for Red October was an outstanding book. I think the time to worry is when a 700 page book appears within a year of the last one (hope I'm not offending anyone here  ).

I wonder if, when Patterson said he was "working on 25-30 books", he meant he _had ideas for_ 25-30. I've got ideas for ... well, not that many, but I have a few, and some outline notes for 3 or 4. But there's no way I can chop and change like that.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Gerald, in the interview I saw he went over to a very long desk and pointed out all the books he was working on and stated how much progress he'd made in each book!

Mel


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

The sad news is that Janet Evanovich made a public statement that she's now looking for co-writers. *sniff* This could be the end of Ranger as we know him, folks. 

I read an article in Publisher's Weekly, I think it was, that described this co-writing method. And it's like everyone has described/theorized -- the author hands over a plot idea and vets it at the end. Very little, if any, actual writing goes into it.

On the flip side, if the co-authors have the chops, this could launch their careers quite nicely. 

Back to Patterson, though. I run a side website called West of Mars Win a Book. I post links to contests, interviews, and guest blog posts, and many book  bloggers send me the links to their publisher-sponsored contests. I've probably posted links to 300 (or more) copies of Patterson's books over the past year or so. I was wondering why a $42 million-a-year industry needed a publisher push, but your responses are clearly the clue: his sales are down. (I still think it's money better spent to help build mid-list and emerging authors -- that includes us indie writers -- into best-sellers than it is to keep an aging and decaying institution afloat, but I clearly lack the clout to be heard. So I'll keep using Win a Book to help be the change I want to see. Hope you guys will all stop in!)


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

That's a very valid point you've raised I suppose he is helping out the little known authors out there. If I send him a copy of my book do you think he'll take me under his evver expanding wing? lol

I'll have a look at your website too, I'm always up for a free book!

Mel


----------



## SeanBlack (May 13, 2010)

James Patterson's sales might be down slightly title to title but I doubt very much whether they are down overall and even if they are he is still a publishing juggernaut. He has always been extremely savvy when it came to marketing and creating a brand so that might explain the contests.

I think as long as it's clear that a book is co-authored then I don't have a problem with it. He's also been very active in encouraging kids to read.

In terms of the books themselves I don't think he's ever matched the early Alex Cross novels but even a less than great Patterson title is still pretty entertaining.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

SeanBlack said:


> In terms of the books themselves I don't think he's ever matched the early Alex Cross novels but even a less than great Patterson title is still pretty entertaining.


Agree. Even though I'm often frustrated when I see a co-author byline, I continue to buy and read them, whenever I see a good deal. Right now I have 3 unread on my tree bookcase (_Obsession_, _Compulsion_, and _Judge and Jury_.) I'm sure I'll buzz through them and be entertained, when I finally get to them.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Even if I liked his books, I would avoid them just because of his lack of integrity


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Even if I liked his books, I would avoid them just because of his lack of integrity


Really? I don't like co-authors, but I don't really understand how that is a lack of integrity...


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree the Alex Cross books (early ones at least) made my pulse race, but not the latter ones.

Mel


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Not a big Patterson fan, although I did like KISS OF THE SPIDER. He's too predictable now, and he doesn't write. He probably just sends out templates. 

What irritates me is when readers lump all crime fiction authors into the "Patterson" pool...  It's so much more than that.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree, he's spreading himself too thin.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I stopped reading Patterson years ago. Too ubiquitous.


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

I used to read the Patterson books as soon as they came out, not so anymore.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Hee hee, makes one wonder who IS buying all those Patterson books. Maybe the co-authors brought their combined fan bases over to the dark side.

Scott


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

Used to love Patterson. I haven't read any of his books in at least 6-7 years. I used to get them every christmas, but as soon as he started co-authoring, he lost me.


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

I've read a few of Patterson's books out of the Alex Cross series. I haven't been disappointed yet. But I read somewhere that he hires unknowns to write his books and he approves them and/or may have a bit of his contribution. But 25-30 books at once? I find that too hard to believe. I have ideas for another 2 novels that I may be able to write this year as long as my muse doesn't dwindle.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

StaceyHH said:


> Really? I don't like co-authors, but I don't really understand how that is a lack of integrity...


IMO his lack of integrity is putting his name on something he didn't do anything more than toss and outline out for. That's not authoring squat.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

R. Doug said:


> Falling into those categories are:
> 
> James Patterson
> Clive Cussler
> Tom Clancy


I've never read all that much of Patterson, some of the Alex Cross and just a couple of the Women's Murder Club. Liked the first few Tom Clancy but then got bored. Clive Cussler, on the other hand, I like several of his 'co-writers'. The guy that works with him on the Oregon Files series was an established author with a fun series of own before joining on the 3rd book in Oregon Files (you can really tell the improvement after the first two). The newer Isaac Bell series is a lot of fun too. And I think his son Dirk does okay on the Dirk Pitt series, the main complaint I have with that one is the inevitable (I guess) newer focus on Dirk's kids rather than letting Dirk and Al stay young forever. 

The newish Fargo series from Cussler and whomever, however, I couldn't even get through the first one....  The Numa series is okay too though there hasn't been a new one in a couple of years I don't think.


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm curious to know how the co-authors feel. Sure, they get paid. But in return James Patterson gets all of the credit. The names of the co-authors never appear on the jacket covers.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Really??  Wow, that's crummy.  I think Clancy's do, and I know Cussler's do.


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Really?? Wow, that's crummy. I think Clancy's do, and I know Cussler's do.


 That's unless I was looking at the wrong covers, of course.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Hmmm, I have my own impressions, but there does seem to be quite a few false impressions of J-Pat on this thread.

First of all, the names of his co-writers DO appear on his books. I can't recall a Women's Murder Club novel that didn't have Maxine Paetro's name on it. And I believe Michael Ledwedge's name appears on the Michael Bennett books as well as some stand-alone thrillers. Howard Roughan is another frequent helper and his names are on the covers, too. Others I've seen on covers include Neil McMahon, Liza Marklund, Hal Friedman, Ned Rust, and Peter deJonge.

All of these folks have received credit. On the cover. Sure, sometimes their names are small and in a less eye-catching color... but they're there.

And really, that has more to do with how the publisher has decided to handle things than it does with Patterson himself.

Little, Brown and Company know they have a cash-cow with Patterson, and they're riding his name for all he's worth and then some. In 2010, there were 10 books published under Patterson's name. Of those 10 titles, only two of them contain Patterson's name alone: FANG: A MAXIMUM RIDE NOVEL and CROSS FIRE.

I can easily believe he authored those two books solo.

As for the other eight, he gave credit to his co-authors in every single case. And Little, Brown, and Co. put Patterson's name huge on the cover because he's the name that sells the book. Even if it was Maxine Paetro who did most of the heavy lifting on PRIVATE and THE 9TH JUDGMENT, for example.

But look at it this way... would Women's Murder Club have sold as well if it had been MAXINE PAETRO's WOMEN'S MURDER CLUB? By now she could go solo like that without a drop-off... but would Little Brown and Co. back her with the same level of marketing? Maybe now... but certainly not back when the series was first being launched. Back then, Maxine Paetro wasn't a name. Patterson was. Their collaboration has helped Paetro's career tremendously, even if her name isn't in 140-point type.

A lot of folks are also making assumptions about how these collaborations work. "Oh, Patterson just tosses out an outline and never touches it again."

Really? Where's the proof?

The truth is, none of us know. And unless someday Maxine Paetro writes a tell-all, we probably never will. But if his co-authors are happy and these otherwise-midlist authors are getting onto the NYT list... who cares?

I can tell you this, if I was going the traditional publishing route and I had an agent approach me, or Little Brown approach me and say something like:

"Hey, we like this, but if we publish it, it's going to get a tiny print run and go nowhere. But if you're up for it, we'd like you to work with James Patterson; he'll give you ideas and feedback and probably put a final polish on it, and we'll be able to sell loads of them and you'll make way better money, whaddaya say..."

...Well, all I can say is, as an unpublished author, I'd see that as a HUGE break and would totally be willing to "collaborate with Jim" for a five-book contract and then break out on my own. Or whatever the deal might be.

But I'm not going the traditional route, I'm going the Kindle indie route, and so the point is moot.

But I'm just saying... it's not as bad a deal as some folks are making it sound.

And while I know this comes from JP's official Web site so some might doubt its validity, this was a fascinating third-party account of JP's personality and approach:

http://www.jamespatterson.com/about_knewHimWhen.php

---

As to JP's recent titles...

For me, the Alex Cross books are the true addiction. Love 'em. I think he got mired down for a while, somewhere around FOUR BLIND MICE through MARY MARY.

But ever since the series kinda "relaunched" with CROSS, it's been better again... except for CROSS COUNTRY and the misleadingly-titled ALEX CROSS's TRIAL.

I enjoyed the first couple WOMEN'S MURDER CLUB but couldn't afford to keep up. Now I have a backlog of them sitting on my Kindle, which I'll get to someday.

I liked the first Michael Bennett but haven't read the rest. Yet.

The stand-alones are hit-or-miss. I liked THE POSTCARD KILLERS, but I think that "chick-lit" series he's done (Sundays at Tiffanys, Sam's Letters to Jennifer, Suzanne's Diary for Nicholas) are complete misses. And I get weird-ed out with LITTLE BROWN takes things too far and slaps his name on things like AGAINST MEDICAL ADVICE, THE MURDER OF KING TUT and MED-HEAD. It just seems like LITTLE BROWN is overdoing it and as a result, Patterson's brand is becoming confused.

EDIT: I guess JP is no longer with LITTLE BROWN AND COMPANY. His Web site indicates he is currently with Hachette Book Group.

I also think his teen books could benefit from "Book One" "Book Two" subtitles, to help buyers keep straight which ones they already have, because, like, with WITCH AND WIZARD, they're hard to tell apart.

The co-author thing doesn't bug me too much, though. They get credit and I'm sure they get paid better than they would otherwise. And they'll all be better off when they start writing solo stuff, for the exposure they got as Patterson's collaborators.

I mean, I'd totally check out a Maxine Paetro novel without JP's name attached, these days.... just as an example.

As for having 25-30 books in various stages of completion... well...

In 2010, he pubbed 10 books... 9 in 2009... 7 in 2008.

And considering he's probably just finishing up 2011's list, is in the middle of his 2012 list and is probably brainstorming ideas for 2013, well... sure I can believe that. Especially with his co-authors.

I mean, Amanda put out eight books in 2010, all by her lonesome. So clearly, it's possible.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

libbyfh said:


> Not a big Patterson fan, although I did like KISS OF THE SPIDER.


No such book. At least not by James Patterson.

I suspect you're combining the titles of KISS THE GIRLS and ALONG CAME A SPIDER.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Craig I thought the same thing 'Along came a spider' and 'Kiss the girls' LOL

And yes all the co-authors get a mention on the covers.

As for Tom Clancy, I'm afraid I saw the films first, such as Hunt for Red October and then read the book but found it far too descriptive, 50 pages in which nothing happens is a bit much for me. I think he needs a good editor! lol

Mel


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

melcom said:


> Craig I thought the same thing 'Along came a spider' and 'Kiss the girls' LOL
> 
> And yes all the co-authors get a mention on the covers.
> 
> ...


He's not the only bestselling author that needs an editor, Mel. lol. From what I've observed is that once you have a fanbase, agents and publishers will publish a novel no matter how poorly it is written. Unless future sales plummet and the publisher ends up losing loads of money, then the publisher won't do anything. All they care about is money, not art.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

melcom said:


> I used to love reading James Patterson books actually he was my inspiration to become a writer and influenced which genre I write in.
> 
> But lately I've been really disappointed with his books.
> 
> ...


Totally with you, Mel. I put a friend onto him and they started at the beginning and worked through them all, and asked what happened with the last few books!

You can tell that someone else has written most (if not all) of his new ones.

I feel a little like we have been duped. I paid up to £12.00 for a hardback each time and when it is clearly written by someone else, I feel like I have been ripped off!

They say all writers have a voice, with his new stuff, it is like he is there in person, but someone else has taken over his body and is talking for him!


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Hmmm, I have my own impressions, but there does seem to be quite a few false impressions of J-Pat on this thread.
> 
> First of all, the names of his co-writers DO appear on his books. I can't recall a Women's Murder Club novel that didn't have Maxine Paetro's name on it. And I believe Michael Ledwedge's name appears on the Michael Bennett books as well as some stand-alone thrillers. Howard Roughan is another frequent helper and his names are on the covers, too. Others I've seen on covers include Neil McMahon, Liza Marklund, Hal Friedman, Ned Rust, and Peter deJonge.
> 
> ...


You make a good point.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

J-Pat is a funny one for me.

I loved the Alex Cross books - read them all as soon as they came out. Then made the mistake of lending them to my dad and sister, who then decided to get the later books before I did and ruin them for me (not intentionally).

So me stopping reading him is not really his fault.

However, I've had bad experiences with co-authored booked. Maybe I'll blame The Talisman (Stephen King and Peter Straub?) - I was a huge fan to SK but hated this book - it's pretty much turned me off co-authored books.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Good point about the voice Saffina, maybe that's the problem and that's why fans have stopped buying his books!

Mel


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I was not a fan of JP, but I did want to be.  I read the 1st Alex Cross book and then about 1/2 of the 2nd and just couldn't do it.  I'm not one for profanity and I def. didn't want to have to explain to my 3 yr old neice (who is learning to read) what the f-bomb means.  I really don't like cussing for cussing's sake, if you get my drift.  That's why I don't read any of his works


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Gave him a try with 'Along Came a Spider' and found it too preachy.  A white author writing a black character and lecturing to his readers about race relations?  Huh?

Haven't tried him again since.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

melcom said:


> Good point about the voice Saffina, maybe that's the problem and that's why fans have stopped buying his books!
> 
> Mel


Maybe so. I think that is initially what attracts you to a writer in the first place eh?


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Swolf good point, I was never too sure what to make of a white writer writin about the black culture etc!

Mel


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

melcom said:


> Swolf good point, I was never too sure what to make of a white writer writin about the black culture etc!
> 
> Mel


Maybe the co-author (i.e. real author was black)


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Not so, Chad All the Alex Cross novels were written by Patterson never a co-author!

Mel


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Mel, the book that was being promoted in April -- Alex Cross's Trial -- was co-written by Richard DiLallo. I posted a bunch of links to gives involving this book, and I make a point of listing the co-author when I write these things up. Figure it can't hurt to give the co-author the due they have coming...


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for that Sue, I haven't got around to reading that book yet so stand corrected on it!

Mel


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

No worries, babe. These things are HARD to keep track of. He's got so many co-authors!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

WestofMars said:


> Mel, the book that was being promoted in April -- Alex Cross's Trial -- was co-written by Richard DiLallo. I posted a bunch of links to gives involving this book, and I make a point of listing the co-author when I write these things up. Figure it can't hurt to give the co-author the due they have coming...


Not to put too fine a point on this, but ALEX CROSS' TRIAL is NOT an Alex Cross thriller. It's not one of his "chase down a serial killer" adventures. Cross, in fact, only appears in the framing sequence, as the father telling the tale that follows to his children... I think, specifically, to his son.

So ALEX CROSS' TRIAL is not cannon to the thriller/mystery series featuring Alex Cross. The actual tale that Cross "tells" his son, outside of the framing sequence, is probably mostly DeLilo's work. And it's not a story about Cross or even set in his version of DC. It's an entirely different type of story with a completely different setting.

That being said, it is still accurate that none of the canonical Cross novels have been co-authored to date. I think that's because the Cross books are the ones closest to Patterson's heart.


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

swolf said:


> Gave him a try with 'Along Came a Spider' and found it too preachy. A white author writing a black character and lecturing to his readers about race relations? Huh?
> 
> Haven't tried him again since.


I read Along Came A Spider. I enjoyed it, and still get the creeps from Gary Soneji. Who, IMO, is one of the best villains around.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

He certainly makes memorable characters. I think Kyle Craig has to be the best nasy he created!

Mel


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Sigh, now you're making me want to go and re-read the Alex Cross books....


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

haha! I'll let you into a secret here. When I'm writing I always have a JP book beside me and when I'm struggling with a nasty scene, I read a few pages that contain his antagonists. I'm not saying I plagarise his work, i don't, but his writing has always inspired my own writing.

The Unicorn in my book was created after reading a couple of books that included 'The Wolf'. But I happen to think my antagonist is far worse.

I've read all the Alex Cross books at least 3 times, something I've never done with another author. That's why I'm gutted about what he churns out now!

Mel


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

melcom said:


> He certainly makes memorable characters. I think Kyle Craig has to be the best nasy he created!
> 
> Mel


Jack and Jill were interesting too. But I'll have to read a few more books with Kyle Craig. I've only read the ones where he was the "Good Guy" until Dr Cross outer...er...I mean... _exposed_ him. May someone help me out and post the Alex Cross series in order so that I know which ones I haven't read yet. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Here you go Russell:

http://www.jamespatterson.com/books_alex_cross.php


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> Here you go Russell:
> 
> http://www.jamespatterson.com/books_alex_cross.php


Thanks, Mr Nygma. I appreciate it. All this talk of Alex Cross makes me want to go read another one. I love this series.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

You beat me to it. Make sure you start from the bottom up.

Mel


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

melcom said:


> You beat me to it. Make sure you start from the bottom up.
> 
> Mel


Yup. I figured that out. The only ones that I missed were Roses, 4 Blind Mice, London Bridges and onward.


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

R. Doug said:


> The *Wicker Rule on When to Quit an Author* states: _When a well-known author starts consistently writing "with" someone, or their book cover reads, "John Bestseller's Death Duo Series, Tale XXVII . . . written by Pete Nobody," it's time to move on. Your favorite "author" is no longer really writing the stuff; they're just capitalizing on their name._
> 
> Falling into those categories are:
> 
> ...


Ditto
Ditto
and... Ditto  (for all three!!)

I used to love them "back in the day". Now, I don't even give them a second glance.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's a question.

In the beginning, the Alex Cross book titles were based on nursery rhymes.

Lately, they are titles containing the word Cross (Crossfire, I, Alex Cross etc).

Anyone know why the change?


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

No idea, maybe he ran out of nursery rhymes he could use!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> Here's a question.
> 
> In the beginning, the Alex Cross book titles were based on nursery rhymes.
> 
> ...


Yes, I know why.

The nursery rhyme titles form the first major story arc Patterson had plotted out for Alex Cross. I think I read somewhere that he never expected people would still be into the character by the time he completed it.

When he found out they were, he decided to "relaunch" the series and the new title pattern began... with "Cross," I believe. And it was a great back-to-basics for A.C. because in it the dangling storyline thread of who killed Alex's first wife is finally brought back the the forefront of the books.

It was definitely a "relaunch" of the series... even though some of the newer books continue unresolved story threads from the earlier ones... like the Kyle Craig subplot.

EDIT/CORRECTION:

I may have misspoke.

It could be that CROSS was the END of Patterson's first story arc for Alex Cross, a potential "tie it up with a bow on it" for the series. Because resolving who killed Alex's wife was a potential series end-note.

When the series proved to still be popular, he sketched out the next multi-novel story-arc for Cross, beginning with "Double Cross."


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Craig, I didn't know the titles were changed to relaunch the series!

Mel


----------

